# Miracle Mud.... Anyone using it?



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.ecosystemaquarium.com/products/marine/miraclemud/miracle-mud/

Just finding out about this product and wondering if anyone out there is using it and how they are containing it.

Currently in my Sump: 
Bubble Magus Curve 5
Marina Pure 4" block
Reactor pushing Carbon 
Tumbling Cheato










What I am looking to see is if it would be beneficial to the reef to add Miracle Mud in a large tupperware/container in behind my tumbling Cheato or even a bed in the cheato compartment.

Is it like aragonite where the sand bed will eventually become toxic if nothing is turning it over ex. Sand sifting star, gobbies, critters?

Wondering if i would be able to harvest copepods etc.?

Would I need to add any critters to the sump?

Any info would help...


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Following..... Good thread and questions!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

fache98 said:


> http://www.ecosystemaquarium.com/products/marine/miraclemud/miracle-mud/
> 
> Just finding out about this product and wondering if anyone out there is using it and how they are containing it.
> 
> ...


Your sump is so nice and clean it would be a shame to muddy it up. 
You would be better off adding a couple litres of Siporax to the box under your skimmer.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

@fesso clown thanks, I love the fact that it is clean as well and the Cheato is undisturbed not getting a lot of strand fall off. 

What do you mean "No, you won't want to disturb it."? Disturb the Miracle Mud after placing it in the sump and via weekly/monthly maintenance? Vs. Adding copepods and then Just set it and forget it. 

I currently have the Marina Pure 4x8x8 Block under my skimmer. I may give the Siporax a try later down the road. 

What I am really looking to solutionize is: 

How/where do I get copepods to harvest in my sump without having to "dirty it up". Can I place a container of aragonite in behind my tumbling Chaeto and add Copepods? This way I can remove the aragonite container after a certain period. Want to be able to enrich the tank without having all the mess. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Miracle mud is not messy. You can put some in a Tupperware dish along side of the cheato and not touch it. Copepods will thrive in the mud. 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

fache98 said:


> How/where do I get copepods to harvest in my sump without having to "dirty it up". Can I place a container of aragonite in behind my tumbling Chaeto and add Copepods? This way I can remove the aragonite container after a certain period. Want to be able to enrich the tank without having all the mess.
> Thanks for the response.


From me . That's what my product is designed for. Also why I have a bare-bottom sump.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

goobafish said:


> From me . That's what my product is designed for. Also why I have a bare-bottom sump.


Once I decide what I am going to do, going to swung by and pick up some pods off you David.

Many thanks for all the posts


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

fache98 said:


> Once I decide what I am going to do, going to swung by and pick up some pods off you David.
> 
> Many thanks for all the posts


If you're worried you could buy me both and Ill run it in my system for several months and inform you of the results. Then you can decide


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lmao... Looking for advice, not a sugar baby lol

Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 2in bed of miracle mud, Marina Pure balls, live rubble and chaeto in my fuge and bought pods from goobafish. I have a mandarin and still have so many pods growing in there that it looks like a swarm along the bottom. Apparently putting the mud in shallow tupperware makes it easy to swap out 50% per year, my swap is going to be a messy operation.


----------

